# Build kernel and kernel modules as normal user



## alx82 (May 22, 2018)

Hello,

I'm trying to build the kernel, with some modules as normal user. I have checked out the code of FreeBSD 11.1 in my home director $HOME/src, then 

```
$export MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX="$HOME/obj"
make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERN
```

Building the kernel went fine, but when it starts to build kernel module, for some reason the build system is always adding /usr prefix, resulting in /usr/$HOME/obj path... 

Any idea?


----------

